

Networkr is a Tinder-style networking app for LinkedIn contacts - syed123
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/19/networkr/
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.LetsLunch.com mobile app is next!
======
zealoustiger
Brian from Weave here. We're the other app mentioned in the earlier techcrunch
article and in the comments: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/01/brian-ma-
weave/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/01/brian-ma-weave/)

Glad to see other entrepreneurs innovating in the space.

@syed123 - looking forward to trying LetsLunch mobile.

@JimmaDaRustia - we're on both iOS and Android if you wanna give us a shot.

~~~
samstave
Hwdy,

Just curious if you can answer this... I worked at the original Decide.com in
1999 before the down-turn...

How much did you acquire that domain name for when you launched your version
of decide.com?

~~~
zealoustiger
Haha, funny. A lot, but it was worth it. $175k.

------
verndale50
I tried and liked the iOS P2P app getLoopd.com. I suggested to a friend who is
an event organizer, he and agreed to try it at one of his mixers. He
encouraged us to keep our iPhones in our pockets while we talked with each
other. And, between moving around the room, I selected who I wanted to connect
with and they got back pretty fast. I think everyone had the same experience.
Made some good connections for my business. From reading about the Tinder-like
matching apps, I think getLoopd is a totally different beast - it doesn't roam
anonymously. It uses Bluetooth so best when you talking with someone who is a
few feet away.

------
JacksonGariety
Looks like the idea I had a year ago had some value:
[https://twitter.com/garietyxxx/status/357238902349758465](https://twitter.com/garietyxxx/status/357238902349758465)

~~~
FlacidPhil
Ahhh gotta love that never-ending list of apps to build.

~~~
JacksonGariety
I know, this one's buried in the list.

------
JimmaDaRustla
Love this, especially if they get an Android app!

~~~
diffoperator
Hi JimmaDaRustla, check out Stratworking:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.meetupslid...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.meetupslides.stratworking)

This uses minimal permissions as compared to Networkr and is much more
forgiving on your battery.

------
diffoperator
We just released Stratworking last night! We leverage bluetooth to find people
around you. This strategy makes the most sense if you are in a setting where
the density of people is high (networking events, conferences, etc).

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.meetupslid...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.meetupslides.stratworking)

------
syed123
[http://www.LetsLunch.com](http://www.LetsLunch.com) mobile app is next!

~~~
balor123
Nice service. Just what I've been looking for. Not a big fan of the design
though. It's also somewhat laggy (edit: and now it's down). Looks like you've
gotten good traction already. Have you described somewhere growth hacks that
you used to get to this point?

~~~
syed123
yes a redesign, better UX and mobile app work is going on in our laboratory
:-) I will write a blogpost soon on growth hacks. Wrote some of psychological
aspects of running startups on my blog
[http://SyedShuttari.com](http://SyedShuttari.com)

